# Breakfast Bomb and Blake (Has Bean Bkends)



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I am temporarily unable to roast my coffee due to recovery from surgery prohibiting me from lifting anything (especially my Behmor from a high cupboard).

As a result, I am having to buy roasted beans for the time being.

I decided to give Has Bean another whirl and I bought two bags each of Blake and Breakfast Bomb. I hate them! Really hate them! I managed to use the Breakfast Bomb up but tipped the remaining Blake out of my grinder into a tin and left it in the fridge.

The two unopened bags are in the fridge as an emergency supply.

They both make a delicious looking cup with a rich syrupy crema but I just don't like the taste!

Has anyone else tried these and have an opinion? I'd gladly swap the two I have left for something with a much darker roast!

David


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What is it about the taste that you dont like?

Perhaps swap with drgekko


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

It is lacking in depth. Fruity but bitter and just not an enjoyable cup.

David


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Suprised about the bitterness?

What dose versus output you using?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

What method, David? Bomb is a brewing blend so probably not great as espresso. Earthy/mushroomy notes as I recall.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''A very, very long time ago (2003) we came up with the idea of roasting coffee, and selling it online. A very important part of selling coffee online at that time (and still very much so today) was to have a range of blends. One of the blends we felt we needed was a breakfast, high caffeine, unsubtle, in your face, big old wake-up blend. Not a sipping coffee, but a big, huge gulper. That blend was called 'Breakfast Bomb'.

Fast forward nine years and this coffee has remained a very important part of our line-up, and a very popular blend. In fact, very little has changed with it over the years. Now it is time to revamp it and bring it up to a modern-day standard, as we have with all our other blends that make us so happy and which we are proud to bring to you.

*Breakfast Bomb works well in espresso or filter (for my taste) and is a pick-me-up.* The blend for many years consisted of 80% Sumatra and 20% Robusta. That was it. We swapped the original Robusta as we went along for the very best one we had at that time but it otherwise stayed pretty much the same.

But now it's grown up, so this is our modern day take on an old classic. In the cup it's overtly big, with a huge mouthfeel: it is lairy and full of caffeine. A real Breakfast Bomb.''

No reason why this wont work as espresso


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Fair dinkum, apologies for the duff info. It was recommended just as a brewing blend last time I bought some so I guess that was before the new version


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I am indeed brewing it as espresso. Gary asked about dosage etc. Believe me, I do know what I am doing. I have tried adjusting the grind and tried reducing the dosage slightly but I just don't like it.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with either blend as a cup of espresso coffee. I just don't like it!

I have in the past made my own version of both these blends by buying the green beans from Steve and tried both pre and post roast blending. As long as I roasted darker than he does then I liked it a lot more.

This actually, would be my biggest criticism of both Has Bean and also Counter Culture in Durham, NC (which I visit on a regular basis on a Friday morning with Dan who runs homebarista.com). I just prefer my coffee roasted darker. It is purely a matter of taste and I have nothing against Has Bean - I just don't like their coffee!! I remember that Glenn gave me some Finca La Fany - I didn't like that very much either!

If someone wants to swap two unopened bags - one of Breakfast Bomb and one of Blake - for two bags of dark roasted coffee then please get in touch.

David


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DavidBondy said:


> I am indeed brewing it as espresso. Gary asked about dosage etc. Believe me, I do know what I am doing. I have tried adjusting the grind and tried reducing the dosage slightly but I just don't like it.


Ah OK. Its the ''bitter''' comment which threw me. Bitterness is normally an attribute of darker roasts and/or a defect in brewing parameters/technique.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe bitter is the wrong word. How about sour?

I really should have learnt my lesson. I used to buy all my green beans from Has Bean but changed to other, much, much, much cheaper suppliers. I think I just have a problem with his roasts.

I know exactly what I am doing in terms of grind, tamp, extraction time etc. It is the coffee not the operator!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

One final thought - and then I'm not going to make any further comment on this thread.

It seems that one is not allowed to make any criticism of Has Bean here. I feel quite aggrieved that it is all being blamed on a perceived lack of skill.

This used to be a place where one's opinion was respected. If I don't like something, I don't like it! I don't really care who roasted it.

One lesson that I have learned though - I shall never buy from Has Bean again if one is not permitted not to like their products!

David

Glenn ... Perhaps you could now lock / delete this thread before it gets ugly! Thanks, DB


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Did I miss something? I can't see where you were being judged on your skill David. Is it really a criticism if someone asks how you pulled a shot for a given coffee?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

David, Gary was just being helpful...you didn't state any specific brew parameters, which (I don't need to tell you, but may be useful for others reading) will vary enormously from bean to bean, degree of roast, etc. Trying to pull 45-60g double shots isn't likely to work particularly well for HasBean coffees.

I think a blanket condemnation of HasBean is a bit out of order (as is perplexing, the suggestion that simply roasting darker is a panecea) they sell some great SO beans that pretty much most folks who like espresso would appreciate (Indian BB plantation, Takengon Gayon Indonesian). By the same token, I doubt there is anyone who likes everything HB sell.

You are playing one end against the other a little here, you say you are free to just not like something (which of course you are, it's subjective)...but then you seem to feel that you are "right" & unwilling to discuss the matter?

Ultimately, we all would like to see each other enjoying a coffee & therefore will make suggestions/ask questions if someone seems to be getting a very different result, not because we think everyone else is an idiot, but just to rule out common pitfalls.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DavidBondy said:


> I feel quite aggrieved that it is all being blamed on a perceived lack of skill.


That wasnt my intention, im sorry if you felt it that way, simply was confused by your description. I was attempting to help

Bitter is almost the polar opposite of Sour when it comes to coffee in my mind, the former dries the mouth and the latter is mouth-watering.

No need to get worked up, apologies again.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

David - you are perfectly in your right to dislike HasBean beans. They are a fine company, but they have a very particular approach to coffee roasting and it is one that I don't happen to like either. I am particular unconvinced by their blends like Jailbreak (too thin and fruity sharp) and Blake (simply weird) - and this applies equally to sampling them in cafes as to brewing them at home. I have had some excellent beans from them (for instance, their Yirgacheffe is very interesting but, ultimately not one of my favourites) but it's less than one in five of their coffees I actually enjoy. I have found HB beans I like, but not ones I've bought again. In simple terms, for my palate they roast too light whereas Union roast too dark. I have gone back to my Londinium subscription because for me they hit the mark every time. Maybe this is because I'm strictly an espresso drinker, and Londinium cater specifically for espressso. Rave are also worth considering if you want a bargain.

I have bored people here with my thoughts on this far too often but it seems worth saying again: outside the context of this forum HasBean, despite their excellent PR and service, represent a particular, minority approach to coffee roasting. It is not a sign of inexperience or lack of sophistication to not favour their products, and don't let anyone try to persuade you otherwise.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Again, unless I've missed something, there was no attempt to persuade or belittle the OP: opinions were asked and given (in a polite manner). Apologies were offered (even though they weren't required).

But hey, don't let that get in the way of yet another chance to make digs at Has Bean and big up Londinium and Rave.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Hasbean. Their green SO Beans are probably the freshest (& I do mean green) beans I can find.

Probably the turnover that keeps them always fresh.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah, another I hate hasbean blends thread, how unusual.

I'm still to find a bean as good as the machacamarca.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Ah, another I hate hasbean blends thread, how unusual.
> 
> I'm still to find a bean as good as the machacamarca.


Excited to hear it's on its way back next year!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Excited to hear it's on its way back next year!


Really? If so, awesome. I remember seeing about the trouble they had.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasblog.co.uk/ info here


----------

